# Treo 700WX



## allacalo (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello all,

I am checking to see if anyone has any info in regards the Treo 700wx. Just looking for some information that provides some tips and tricks to the palm. Please if anyone can direct me to a website or provide me something, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance for your kind response. I will be looking forward in hearing back from you. Have a great day.


----------



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

Anything specific that you're looking for? I have one, I LOVE it! It's modem link works GREAT, that' what I'm using right now on my laptop to connect to the internet...

Here's the link to the palm website for the phone...http://www.palm.com/us/products/smartphones/treo700w/


----------



## allacalo (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for reply to my post. I appreciate you taking the time to read and reply back to me.

I am not looking for specifics. Just trying to see whats its capable of doing. The basics, to doing extra beyond that you won't normally come across.

Does that link you provide to me show how to link up to the net using my phone with my laptop, or can you show me how this is done. Is there a special cable needed to use, or can I use the one provide with the phone to use. Please do let me know I am interested in this.

Thanks again. I will be looking to hear back from you. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

Here is the link to the instructions...as far as the cable that you need - it came with my phone in the box - has a usb connection and has the bigger end that plugs into the phone, you can also plug up your charger into it...

http://www.palm.com/us/support/DUN/instructions.html


----------



## Paramedic 2007 (Aug 16, 2007)

Is it possible when you receive/send a text message to have the message automatically sent to an e-mail using a Treo 700WX or would it have to be setup thru your cell provider? 

Thanks,


----------



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry for the delay here - I didn't see this message come in - I'm really not sure - I do get all my e-mail on my phone as well but never tried having texts sent to e-mail...

sorry


----------

